# Starrett Micrometer Too Tight to Ratchet



## erikmannie (Feb 24, 2020)

All of my micrometers have ratcheting mechanisms. Of these, only one (Starrett) micrometer is too tight to ratchet.

I bought it on eBay. I believe it is NOS. I oiled the spindle, moved it all the way in and out many times, oiled it again and even let it sit. The ratchet knob has never been able to overcome the resistance of the spindle.

The ratcheting knob spins very easily. I either need to increase the ratchet’s torque or, more likely, somehow free up the spindle more.

I use way oil for the oiling.


----------



## Stonebriar (Feb 24, 2020)

You need to send to M. R. Tool Repair on facebook.  Way oil was the wrong thing to do.  This is the oil for micrometers.
Starrett Micrometer Oil


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 24, 2020)

Stonebriar said:


> You need to send to M. R. Tool Repair on facebook.  Way oil was the wrong thing to do.  This is the oil for micrometers.
> Starrett Micrometer Oil



Oh, no! I am not on Facebook, but I will check it out. Great tip!


----------



## higgite (Feb 24, 2020)

Before I sent it off, I'd be tempted to flush it out with WD-40 and re-oil it with sewing machine oil. Then, if that didn't work, I'd try what francist did with his Starrett in this old thread. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/starrett-ratchet-stop-tension.31892/

Tom


----------



## francist (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks Tom, I was just trying to remember when I did that to search for the thread! 

-frank


----------



## benmychree (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes, flush it out, I'd use a solvent to remove the heavier oil, then re oil with a light oil, probably the Starrett oil would be best, if it is still too tight, the nut can be adjusted to loosen up the thread fit.  Sometimes, someone has fiddled with the lock collar without the spindle being in the mike, and it can get very draggy, there was a recent thread that dealt with that problem and how to resolve it.  I am sure that Starrett has instructions as how to adjust the nut, I think the same adjusting wrench fits both the nut and the graduated sleeve zeroing device.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 24, 2020)

higgite said:


> Before I sent it off, I'd be tempted to flush it out with WD-40 and re-oil it with sewing machine oil. Then, if that didn't work, I'd try what francist did with his Starrett in this old thread. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/starrett-ratchet-stop-tension.31892/
> 
> Tom



It was very easy to fix by taking it apart and flushing everything out with WD-40. At one point I used my lungs to blow down the spindle shaft really hard as one would do when shooting a blow dart.

All good now. She is smooth as silk and ends up at dead zero with no adjustment needed.

These are super easy to take apart. I love Starrett.


----------



## higgite (Feb 24, 2020)

Glad it worked out for you, Erik. Now to the important stuff... do you have any money that we can help you spend?  

Tom


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 24, 2020)

higgite said:


> Glad it worked out for you, Erik. Now to the important stuff... do you have any money that we can help you spend?
> 
> Tom



I just bought three metric Starrett mikes. eBay is pretty good for used mikes. I buy the discontinued models.


----------



## Canus (Feb 24, 2020)

Personally I never use the ratchet.  I have learned to use my feel to determine when the mic is adjusted properly.  Don't trust ratchets as the torque they apply varies from mic to mic.  Never heard of a way to adjust the torque they apply.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 26, 2020)

I just received a used metric (25-50mm) Starrett mike today that I bought on eBay. It is about 5-10 years old.

It arrived VERY stiff. I was alarmed & I was afraid that I would have to send it back. I fixed it in just a few minutes just like I did with the mike in the OP.

Just unscrew it all the way out (if it were any stiffer, I would have had to use a tool), flush it with WD-40, blow out the spindle bore, shake off the WD-40, and put it back together. Seems to work like new. The difference is like night and day.

Thanks again for the WD-40 tip. Seems like the magic bullet.

When I get some money, I will buy some Starrett micrometer oil.


----------



## mikey (Feb 27, 2020)

Do not be surprised when you find your mic all bound up with varnish-like deposits from that WD-40. If you thought it was stiff when you got it, wait until that WD-40 hardens over time.

Not to worry, though. Acetone will get it off.


----------



## higgite (Feb 27, 2020)

mikey said:


> Do not be surprised when you find your mic all bound up with varnish-like deposits from that WD-40. If you thought it was stiff when you got it, wait until that WD-40 hardens over time.
> 
> Not to worry, though. Acetone will get it off.


Good point, Mike. I was thinking of just breaking it loose. Follow up with acetone or even alcohol is a good idea. THEN, a dab of appropriate light oil. 

Tom


----------



## mikey (Feb 27, 2020)

higgite said:


> Good point, Mike. I was thinking of just breaking it loose. Follow up with acetone or even alcohol is a good idea. THEN, a dab of appropriate light oil.
> 
> Tom



Let's just hope nobody asks how we know this, Tom.


----------



## higgite (Feb 27, 2020)

mikey said:


> Let's just hope nobody asks how we know this, Tom.


I don't know about you, Mike, but the big boys told me about it. Yeah, that's the ticket... somebody told me.

Tom


----------



## chewietwo (Mar 18, 2020)

For 35 years i have used singer sewing machine oil on my starrett mic's and have never had a problem. Just use sparingly!


----------

